# Sunday River improvements for 2019/2020



## uphillklimber (Aug 2, 2019)

x


----------



## machski (Aug 3, 2019)

Press release is right on the website media page for the carpets/T-Bar.

https://www.sundayriver.com/media-center/press-releases/2019-surface-lift

Will be interesting to see this as the two new upper carpets are suppose to go smack dab into the middle of Sundance.  They are suppose to add terrain based learning elements to one side of the carpets as well (kind of wonder if the tubing runs are finished to allow this.  That would give them much more trail width to play with). 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Riverveteran (Aug 8, 2019)

Tubing is horrible


----------



## machski (Aug 9, 2019)

Riverveteran said:


> Tubing is horrible


Where it is now, yup.  T-Bar towers on-site in the overflow lot by Snow Cap Inn now.  Barker pond is being dredged (they drained it so must have something to do with snowmaking) and in town, the bowling alley is taking shape.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Aug 11, 2019)

No amount of improvements can save that boring ass place.


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 12, 2019)

There's an old saying, if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 12, 2019)

Newpylong said:


> There's an old saying, if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all.



There would be no internet conversation then.[emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## machski (Aug 12, 2019)

Tin said:


> No amount of improvements can save that boring ass place.


Excellent, one less D-Bag I have to deal with on mountain!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## shwilly (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks for the pics, guys. It is cool to see how things are looking, although seeing the Crossbow sign...oh, never mind.

The Ridge to River course looks fun and extremely strenuous. That will be the toughest thing I have ever run.


----------



## Razor (Aug 13, 2019)

When it's said that there is now a trail on Spruce Cliffs, does that mean it will be reopening as a ski trail?  How come they shut it down years ago?


----------



## shwilly (Aug 13, 2019)

Razor said:


> When it's said that there is now a trail on Spruce Cliffs, does that mean it will be reopening as a ski trail?  How come they shut it down years ago?



Hiking trail which apparently will be used as part of a half marathon course next month. I'd be very surprised if it's ever an on-map ski trail again. It requires too much snow and would get scraped off too quickly.


----------



## Jully (Aug 13, 2019)

shwilly said:


> Hiking trail which apparently will be used as part of a half marathon course next month. I'd be very surprised if it's ever an on-map ski trail again. It requires too much snow and would get scraped off too quickly.



This. No chance it becomes a ski trail again. If you aren't making fresh tracks on it on a 12" powder day, you're virtually guaranteed to hit a wall of rocks covered with blue ice. It is still there for the rare years/during the rare storm it is skiable though!


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 13, 2019)

My memories are by the second trip down you're on rocks already. Accident waiting to happen with it marked.


----------



## 2Planker (Aug 13, 2019)

Razor said:


> When it's said that there is now a trail on Spruce Cliffs, does that mean it will be reopening as a ski trail?  How come they shut it down years ago?



Spruce Cliffs was removed as an official trail because it was very rarely open.  Maybe 2-3 days/year max.
The main reason was because we could never say we were 100% OPEN. 
Mgmnt hated that fact and figured after 4-5 years it just wasn't worth it and the trail officially came off the map.

 2nd reason - YES a lot of people ended up way in over their heads,  and many needed a sled ride down, hurt or not...


----------



## machski (Aug 21, 2019)

New T-Bar towers are set and base operator shack is being welded into base today.  The Locke Triple and T-Bar will in fact share a tower but not one of the current triple towers.  A new tower for the Triple is in place and much higher than the existing towers in the area.  My guess is the tower immediately before this new one will come out with that cross arm and gear reused on the new tower.  They also regraded skiers right of the Triple base on MM including new drainage culverts under the regraded trail.  I have to assume this will be the primary exit off MM from now on, no more going to skier's left of the Triple to get to Barker Quad.

Nothing happening on Sundance as of yet, the old carpet has yet to be taken apart.

The Glades looks like it is getting phase 4 as lots are signed on the uphill side of Upper Road and a new trail behind those lots is taking shape.  I need to hike up Aurora Road, I have heard this trail will come off of there somewhere I. The neighborhood of the higher exit of Yetiville.  Whether a new trail is cut from Sensation down to this trail or they open Aurora Road to official skiing from Aurora base I have no idea currently.  But I can't imagine an elite housing ski trail to be accessed only through a Glade.

With all of this, I really wish we were discussing a new Barker Six Pack.  As we are not, lift ops was working on Barker this morning as the lift was turning.  Seemed like all the chairs off for summer grip maintenance were back online.  Hope we get a good season out of frankenlift.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Aug 21, 2019)

Here's a few pictures.  And I stand corrected on the Triple, looks like two more new towers to go in and at least three new cross arm sets, one being a hold down sheave set (likely for the tower immediately before the new tall combo one).

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 21, 2019)

Those are absolutely massive T-Bar towers, wow. Not only in height, but there is a lot of steel there.

If you want the nerd terminology, hold down is a depression tower. There is also a compression tower which has sheaves on top and bottom.

They still gotta grade the lift line up top? Looks pretty sketchy.


----------



## machski (Aug 21, 2019)

Newpylong said:


> Those are absolutely massive T-Bar towers, wow. Not only in height, but there is a lot of steel there.
> 
> If you want the nerd terminology, hold down is a depression tower. There is also a compression tower which has sheaves on top and bottom.
> 
> They still gotta grade the lift line up top? Looks pretty sketchy.


I would think.  We have heard the cross skiers will be able to unload Midway onto overeasy to access the cross course on Rocking Chair.  So I would think some grading will get done.  Unless they plan to "grade the line" with snowmaking.  The thought is the T-Bar went where it did to be right next to MM's snowmaking lines.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Sep 11, 2019)

So I've been told by the powers that be that an announcement on the expanded Glades lots and new trail should be coming along soon.  Friend sent me a few pictures yesterday of the new trail off Aurora Road, it is fully graded out already.  Still not sure if they are just going to use Aurora Road and Yetiville to access this new trail back or if there is a higher section being built dropping off sensation beyond Yetiville's entrance.  I do know snowmaking pipe is being welded and dragged up from the merge into Ridge Run.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Sep 14, 2019)

Nothing overly promising in the long-range forecast, and the leaves seem to be a bit behind schedule for fall foliage. So maybe they have time to get something done before winter sets in hard.


----------



## machski (Sep 14, 2019)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Nothing overly promising in the long-range forecast, and the leaves seem to be a bit behind schedule for fall foliage. So maybe they have time to get something done before winter sets in hard.


I am assuming other than running the power lines under the trails, carpets don't take too long to install as compared to other lift types.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 14, 2019)

Correct, the trail just has to have the correct gradient and then the power and comm lines run. Sometimes there is a vault built below the motor on some models.


----------



## Bayside (Sep 14, 2019)

Not sure about improvements, but it is worth noting that the Maine Brew Fest is at Sunday River today!


----------



## machski (Sep 16, 2019)

Nice pics uphillklimber.  Looks like they have some work left on the Triple, as in removing a tower or two no longer needed due to the new ones for the T-Bar crossover.  

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm not sold the stuff you posted has got done because Boyne owns the whole thing outright.  The Jordan Road has been a long work in progress and I think if you check, you will find the HOA kicked in a lot for that road project.  Ditto for the Grand Summit drive, the HOA is covering a large chunk of that as well.  The Portion beyond Merrill Brook I'm sure is being added partially into the glades real estate bill (after all, those roads in there are paved but the shared driveway with South Ridge Condos isn't and the road to it was a mess.). I also know for a fact the mountain wanted all the condo associations off Barker MTN Road to chip in to redo that while the mountain still managed all of us.  We refused, and thus Barker MTN road is still a mess.  So roadwork at SR doesn't get done on company $$ alone, Boyne owning it has nothing to do with it.

The T-Bar was completely paid for by Gould/SR Ski Club and I think one of the college's may have kicked in for it too.  True, the mountain will operate and maintain it now, but the cost to the running point was not mountain $$.  So all the mountain funded this year really is the three new carpets (which I would guess total the cost of the T-Bar maybe) and the second phase of the snowmaking boost (biggest $$ here with 4 new 500hp pumps and the installation of HKD Klik hydrants.).  Boyne company wide, the only big money spent at a resort again this summer was Big Sky.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## crystalmountainskier (Sep 24, 2019)

machski said:


> Boyne company wide, the only big money spent at a resort again this summer was Big Sky.


Boyne dropped millions for a new quad chair at the Summit at Snoqualmie.


----------



## machski (Sep 24, 2019)

crystalmountainskier said:


> Boyne dropped millions for a new quad chair at the Summit at Snoqualmie.


True, I forgot about that.  Well, they have pressure from the Vail upgrades at Stevens and it's former sister resort Crystal to keep up with.  Boyne just isn't being pressed to do much with it's New England resorts.  Sure VT areas are doing a lot, K most of all.  But I don't think they view them as direct competition.  It will likely take Vail doing something bold at Attitash to even catch Boyne's attention.  

I still like the push to doubling the snowmaking capacity at SR, makes a ton of sense especially if you buy into shorter windows as we move forward.  It's what SR has always been known for and they had been at least caught if not passed by the likes of Snow.  That's great and incrementally increasing it is wise.  But the lift ages are growing and the lodges have other problems than just some peeling paint and rotted siding board.  They seem to keep up with South Ridge to some extent but Barker and obviously White Cap need some help.  And while Peak has been dressed up with Mountain Room, it could still use some love too.  I am curious to see if capital starts getting pumped up over the next two years after Boyne gets some breathing room from the acquisitions.  I know Loafer's would like to see some and Loon is still waiting for the full build out of lower South Peak.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 13, 2019)

uphillklimber said:


> Somehow, it wasn't until they had the road all graded and ready to pave that someone figured we need to get that culvert replaced. At least, they realized this before it got paved....




Nice Pipe! Looks like ADS N-12, quality stuff.


----------



## machski (Oct 14, 2019)

uphillklimber said:


> I think the River has learned that once you go thru the expense of engineering the proper sized culvert, dig out the old one, clean up the trench, install the culvert and backfill, you can throw a better pipe in for relatively little more.


When you were on hill, did you see any of the new Klik hydrants?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Oct 20, 2019)

The new trail at SR this year.  Apparently only available after exiting Yetiville for now.  Word I have received us that the mountain has bought one of the stalled developments off Monkey Brook Road (road to Jordan hotel and golf course).  This particular development is off the backside of the rise that the Glades development is on (the homes off Ridge Run).  Apparently the 10 year plan with that involves lifts and trails and the new ski back run is just the start.  Whether these runs/lifts will be public or whether they will be private real estate access lifts I am unsure.  All to be determined based on the real estate market as things move forward I am sure.  You can also see a couple of the new carpets depicted in the lower blow up off the new map.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## urungus (Oct 20, 2019)

uphillklimber said:


> For anyone who wants, here is a picture of the snowmaking pond, with Sunday River running right by it.



Wow great photo of the foliage


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 22, 2019)

Great picture!


----------



## crazy (Nov 2, 2019)

uphillklimber said:


> I was doing a little work at a condo in Merrill Brook today and took a moment to look at Sundance. They have two gravel pads running a couple hundred feet, but not the third one yet. I also see some precast concrete squares getting set, top and bottom stations??? So that is happening.
> 
> And I saw the snow guns running. They had blown some snow onto Cascades, but those guns were off when I got there. Pretty much, they were blowing snow on T-1 and Upper Punch, Jim's Whim between them, a piece of Jungle road and a piece of ecstasy, basically between Punch and T-2. They also blew snow to just below the Locke Mid station. So it looks like that's what we'll get again on opening day.
> 
> ...



Do you believe that Sunday River could have top to bottom by next weekend? Or is that pretty much out of the question? I know historically they start with just the upper half of Locke Mountain, but given that this year's opening day is late, and there are some cold temps this week, is it possible?


----------



## machski (Nov 3, 2019)

uphillklimber said:


> I would say there is no way that they are open top to bottom next weekend. I don't have a crystal ball in good working order, but I really doubt it. The snow they had blown onto Cascades amounted to a dusting, and I suspect any rain or decent sunshine will wash it away. It's a promotional/marketing gimmick. They actually were blowing snow top to bottom, doesn't mean it all mattered.


I have to disagree here.  Given the weather that is suppose to come in later Thursday with below freezing highs even in town for 72 hours, they will be TTB on at least Sunday Punch if not Cascades too.  High probability of Barker spinning too with Ecstacy/Jungle as well.  Now,  if what some of the Mets are forecasting Thursday pans out and we get some natural to boot, even better.  Remember, the big all skier investment right now is in the Snowmaking plant.  They will want to show off especially given we are into the second weekend of November.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## slatham (Nov 3, 2019)

machski said:


> I have to disagree here.  Given the weather that is suppose to come in later Thursday with below freezing highs even in town for 72 hours, they will be TTB on at least Sunday Punch if not Cascades too.  High probability of Barker spinning too with Ecstacy/Jungle as well.  Now,  if what some of the Mets are forecasting Thursday pans out and we get some natural to boot, even better.  Remember, the big all skier investment right now is in the Snowmaking plant.  They will want to show off especially given we are into the second weekend of November.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app



Pretty serious arctic cold air coming in on Wednesday and lasting through the weekend. Mid winter like temps. Gonna be a lot of snow made.


----------



## machski (Nov 7, 2019)

Sunday River is being weak this early season.  Just announced opening for Saturday (ok, temps haven't been favorable up til now), but on FB they announced it's just Sat/Sun, they won't go midweek full time til next Friday.  What the F?  Monday is a holiday to boot!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Nov 7, 2019)

It should also be noted that the Sundance and learning improvements will also include MASR being forced from its current home at some point in the near future.  I've heard rumors that a spot on White Cap (the island between lower starburst and starlight behind the Grand has been discussed) will be the relocation.  How they are supposed to get curbside dropoff there I have no idea.  Some of the changes SR is making have terrible optics right now from the T-Bar to the learning area. 

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 7, 2019)

Whatever masr is...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## crazy (Nov 7, 2019)

So does this mean that opening weekend will mean lapping the upper half of the Locke chairlift?


----------



## machski (Nov 7, 2019)

crazy said:


> So does this mean that opening weekend will mean lapping the upper half of the Locke chairlift?


Probably to start given zero real base below midstation currently.  My guess is they will allow skiing below midstation late morning on Saturday and on provided the temp forecast starting tonight verifies true.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Nov 15, 2019)

Very shocked with the reopen today and only 7 trails available.  Sister resorts SL and Loon are kicking SR's butt on open terrain today.  Not sure where the increased water capacity from last year and this summer have gone, but it certainly wasn't onto the hill this week.  Not sure what is going on here, maybe a bit too much focus on serving the race community?  Probably not.  Hoping this is a staffing issue and not some systemic issue with the snowmaking plant.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Nov 15, 2019)

Not quite, all I will say now that I know is that they are currently water limited.  This should be corrected in time for the push to Christmas and then we should see the full power of the system.  

On another note, Carpet install is happening.  Poor shot while I waited for a binding mount I will admit.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Nov 16, 2019)

Glad to see The Mountain Room is still operating. The website says open Thursday to Sunday. Hoping they switch to daily when the season gets going. Not sure what they usually do. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## machski (Nov 16, 2019)

They do not go daily except for holiday weeks up there.  Supposedly Mountain Room pizza will be available in peak cafe line this year, not sure if that is every day or not.  The bar is open every day up there, just not the kitchen.

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Nov 16, 2019)

machski said:


> The bar is open every day up there, just not the kitchen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app



I can live with that.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 16, 2019)

Had a fun morning at Sunday river. Left Brooklyn at 1:15 am. Arrived at 730 and got one of the last spots in barker lot. Would not have been happy shuttling from south ridge. Ripped the 4 routes repeatedly, racked up 25k vertical by 12:30, and my legs told me to quit. Drove to Lincoln and checked into the motel and I’ll hit loon for a similar schedule tomorrow.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 16, 2019)

Had a fun morning at Sunday river. Left Brooklyn at 1:15 am. Arrived at 730 and got one of the last spots in barker lot. Would not have been happy shuttling from south ridge. Ripped the 4 routes repeatedly, racked up 25k vertical by 12:30, and my legs told me to quit. Drove to Lincoln and checked into the motel and I’ll hit loon for a similar schedule tomorrow.


----------



## Zand (Nov 16, 2019)

Holy shit, 6 hours is a long way to ski one lift at Sunday River lol. Hope it was worth the drive.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 16, 2019)

I have an ikon pass and hardly get to Maine or NH. Using SR and Loon days this weekend and saving Vermont for later. I don’t miss a weekend unless it’s raining pretty much from here on out. These early weekends are important for getting my legs back so I’m ready when the snow falls. I like the driving for the most part, especially the middle of the night drives with no one else on the road


----------



## ss20 (Nov 16, 2019)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Had a fun morning at Sunday river. Left Brooklyn at 1:15 am. Arrived at 730 and got one of the last spots in barker lot. Would not have been happy shuttling from south ridge. Ripped the 4 routes repeatedly, racked up 25k vertical by 12:30, and my legs told me to quit. Drove to Lincoln and checked into the motel and I’ll hit loon for a similar schedule tomorrow.



Jiminy Peak was open if you're just looking for laps, vertical, and cheap tickets...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 16, 2019)

free tickets. not cheap tickets. i don’t mind the drive, im staying on my ikon + magic 4 pack + champlain card


----------



## machski (Nov 16, 2019)

uphillklimber said:


> Machski, I just looked at the map, and they are blowing on Broadway, Tourist Trap, Lazy River and Ski Back. That IS weak. What do you know about the water issue?


Doubt they are making on ski back, they said earlier this week they were hitting Agony and Rocking Chair (Not!).  Although they may be for real estate sales, I could see the first home site had been cut in off the upper side of upper road in the glades development this week and ski back would be their access trail.

So the water thing, Donny Pelletier said as much if you YouTube his video.  The increased water pumping capacity this year is because they had to replace some of the river pumps that burnt down sometime in the spring or summer (not sure that exact timeline).  So the "new" pumps are replacements and are not yet installed and/or operational.  I don't have a solid number but just speculation that they are running at 50% or so of water capacity as of last year right now.  I'm told the new pumps will be online shortly or at worst when we really need them.  To me, that would be two to three weeks ahead of Christmas week.  We'll see, but all their posts about we're using our extra 10% right now, that's BS.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skinowworklater (Nov 17, 2019)

That's soooo lame.  If this happened this past summer or spring and it still hasn't been fixed  WTF!  Especially considering all the marketing BS that the mountain is "pumping" out.  Heads should roll!  :angry:


----------



## skiberg1 (Nov 17, 2019)

I actually went to SR last weekend, got out of car looked at line, creeping lift, surprisingly limited snowmaking results and left. Did not even ski and I have a pass. I would not pay for what they have produced so far, loon is better option right now. Cannon way ahead by looks of it. They open next weekend.


----------



## machski (Nov 17, 2019)

skinowworklater said:


> That's soooo lame.  If this happened this past summer or spring and it still hasn't been fixed  WTF!  Especially considering all the marketing BS that the mountain is "pumping" out.  Heads should roll!  :angry:


I agree, they keep tooting about the 10% increase but they are currently running on half or so of what they had last year.  Need I spell out part of the delay here?  It deals with $$$...

They really should just fess up to their customers about what is going on (and not leave that to Donny).  They keep on about their big 10% increase yet they only have 8 trails open.  One might think they tossed in the towel on Snowmaking (which they didn't) but right now their communications and what they have done are producing horrible optics!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Nov 17, 2019)

skiberg1 said:


> I actually went to SR last weekend, got out of car looked at line, creeping lift, surprisingly limited snowmaking results and left. Did not even ski and I have a pass. I would not pay for what they have produced so far, loon is better option right now. Cannon way ahead by looks of it. They open next weekend.



SR only had 4 routes Saturday but I didn’t wait for any chairs. I was a single, but the group lines were minimal

Loon had more routes, more overall vertical on offer, less in the way of consistent steep pitches, but way more people than sr. a couple of runs with skiing under the guns with soft dry man made. They started loading the gondola at 7:40 or so and I got a lot of skiing in from 7:45-10, but then the gondola line got long and I called it at 11 to head home. 

stopped in a pretty snazzy disepnsary in Worcester. expensive but very nice product. prices will come down eventually as more open and the other states get their systems up and running I suppose 

Good to get my first set of consecutive ski days in. Legs are burnin a little


----------



## skinowworklater (Nov 17, 2019)

New pipeline, new pumps, "10% increase in snowmaking this year" so where does this leave us???????????????
 On a handful of trails, oh boy!  I'm a pass holder who is anxious to ski, but not on 8 trails.  No thanks I'll spend my money elsewhere till things improve(?) thank you.
Just back from the ski show and saw where some of our $$$ went.  It went to a fricking "she shed" full of crap. :angry:uke:

FWIW, the Beast had a great booth with a band and a live feed from the mountain showing what looked to be mid winter conditions......  

Think I'll go to the Beast next weekend.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 18, 2019)

I have been to SR twice.  Once in 2012 and once last year.  Last year was probably the most "luxurious" ski trip I've had in 5 years or so.  I stayed at the Boyne-owned White Cap Lodge 3 nights, and walked to the mountain to ski each day (3 days).  I give no craps about the following things I will mention but they did stand out to me...everything off-mountain was bare-bones...the lodges, the hotel.  The hotel has old-style CRT TV's.  That shocked me!  Blast from the past, lol!  Things were just "tired" looking...but it was everywhere.  Each lodge looks like it's falling apart.  

The place needs some serious investment.  One new lift in the past 10 years if I have my history correct...and that was because the damn thing failed catastrophically...I think that says a lot.


----------



## Riverveteran (Nov 19, 2019)

I don't get the complaining, its early, it will get better.   Skied Sunday and it was great.


----------



## machski (Nov 19, 2019)

Riverveteran said:


> I don't get the complaining, its early, it will get better.   Skied Sunday and it was great.


See this post from the SR community board.  Currently the system is running at only 50%.  Yes, I thought conditions were good on Friday but it was a lot less terrain than I expected them to have or be working towards given what I know they can do.  There is a reason, the new pumps are yet to come online.  All will be good and Snowmaking capability should be super impressive once they are running full capacity!

http://sundayrivercommunity.proboards.com/thread/217/all-2019-2020-season?page=41


Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 20, 2019)

Canvas? or are they getting the clear tubes?


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## machski (Nov 20, 2019)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Canvas? or are they getting the clear tubes?


Pretty sure it's plastic transparent covers.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Riverveteran (Nov 20, 2019)

Very good authority that the new pumps will be up and running once its cold again.....


----------



## skinowworklater (Nov 20, 2019)

Riverveteran said:


> Very good authority that the new pumps will be up and running once its cold again.....


 
And that's the rub.  We had a decent cold snap to make snow but SR missed the opportunity because they didn't get there asses in gear to replace those pumps......MONTHS ago!  So they end result is limited trails with the hope that another cold snap arrives soon so they can make more "limited" snow.  This whole thing smells of piss poor management!:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## machski (Nov 20, 2019)

skinowworklater said:


> And that's the rub.  We had a decent cold snap to make snow but SR missed the opportunity because they didn't get there asses in gear to replace those pumps......MONTHS ago!  So they end result is limited trails with the hope that another cold snap arrives soon so they can make more "limited" snow.  This whole thing smells of piss poor management!:angry::angry::angry:


Insurance carriers don't typically cut checks very fast, especially when you've had several now large claims the last several years (Spruce Triple, now the pumphouse).  Add to that, perhaps the pumps are a bit different from the previous and took a bit more engineering to link them in than anticipated?  Lord knows I was cursing trying to replace a 15 year old garage door opener this weekend when it didn't smoothly integrate with everything even though same brand.

Anyways, hopefully this is in the rearview mirror.  Next real good cold blast lurking for right after Turkey day.  Hopefully they show off and we can all give thanks!

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 20, 2019)

Insurance companies are the worst, and I can personally attest that they are no better for ski areas. They rake in thousands and thousands per month in premiums and then take months to dispense for claims. At a minimum all 4 of those would cost them $600,000 just for the motors and pumps alone. Then you have electrical hookup, mechanicals to the rest of the piping, welding, and PLC integration.


----------



## machski (Nov 20, 2019)

Newpylong said:


> Insurance companies are the worst, and I can personally attest that they are no better for ski areas. They rake in thousands and thousands per month in premiums and then take months to dispense for claims. At a minimum all 4 of those would cost them $600,000 just for the motors and pumps alone. Then you have electrical hookup, mechanicals to the rest of the piping, welding, and PLC integration.


Don't forget they apparently have Donny Pelletier working on it too.  That won't throw a wrench in the proverbial cogs at all [emoji13]

Sent from my SM-T830 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Nov 25, 2019)

SR was pretty awesome today. More of a spring surface than midwinter. Feel like I just skied a pow day. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## machski (Nov 25, 2019)

uphillklimber said:


> More work on the covered carpet lifts. Skiing was fun today!


Glad to see they went with red covers keeping the lift color theme.  That would lead me to believe if they ever decided on a bubble chair it would also have red Plexi.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Dec 13, 2019)

uphillklimber said:


> On Wednesday, we saw a man setting up a total station, and he had a pole with a key board attached and a large cup or globe on top. He took some readings from the Barker base lodge, then some near the lower Barker lift station, and later, as we were riding up the lift, he was taking readings of each of the poles.
> 
> So.... one might suspect something is up with the Barker lift.


I heard a strong and credible rumor/report that if not this coming summer, then absolutely summer 2021 Barker will be replaced.  The push at the mountain is for 2020, we will see if Boyne bites on that.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 13, 2019)

Bubble Six to keep up with the Joneses?

Would the Barker quad likely be scrapped or rebuilt and moved elsewhere on the mountain or to Loon or Sugarloaf?

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 13, 2019)

Razor blades.


----------



## machski (Dec 13, 2019)

Definitely what Newpy said with the Barker Quad.  That thing is a nightmare being a Yanoma.

Pretty sure it becomes a Six, unsure if it gets a bubble or heated bubble.  Boyne has become keen on those (BS and Stephen has remarked they would look heavily at bubbles where temp appropriate).  Powder seeker is considerably shorter at BS so who knows.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Riverveteran (Dec 13, 2019)

More racers could ride the 6 pack.....didn't see a lot on the T-Bar this weekend


----------



## machski (Dec 18, 2019)

Surveyors were spotted about a week ago all along the Barker Express.  Replacement can't be far behind!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skicub (Dec 23, 2019)

Reposted comments from Trailboss’s thread: Reports out that Big Sky will send a HSQ to replace White Cap Quad. 

I predict this will be huge for SR. While a replacement for Barker is essential, a HSQ on white cap will essentially negate the biggest downside to white cap, getting out of WC basin in a hurry. The current white cap quad is at least a 10 minute ride, and when you are trying to get back to South Ridge in a hurry, it’s just not possible with the current Yan. As  someone who is always trying to get in “one more run” before I link up with family, this is a game changer. Some may decry that this makes White cap more likely to get skiied off faster, but most of the terrain off this lift is accessible from barker anyways, so that’s mostly moot. This will also allow better flow out of WC on busy days, and gives me a much better option for a place to base myself on busy days. I think White Cap is the most underrated trail pod, and when you consider all three trail pods together, white cap alone could rival some full resorts (Ragged or Sunapee for example). This also means that skiing out from the Summit lodge could get you to South Ridge in about 10 minutes door to door (almost a 20 minute trip now). 

As I said before, this will be a game changer, but does not make up for any of the lift replacement woes looming for Barker quad, south ridge express, or other older lifts. 


SkiCubby : The original opera singing Skibear
andypapas.com


----------

